# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  identiteti "kosovar" nuk ekziston per shqiptaret

## Shqypnia1878

me kete "identitet" te ri mundohet bota jasht shqiptarise me nda kombin shqiptar.
tani ka shqiptar qe e kan harru se nuk ka dallim prej shqiptarit te ilirides,shqiperise,... dhe ati te kosoves.kush eshte aq budalla me mendu se eshte kosovar,vetem se kosova eshte tani shtet?!
kush eshte aq budalla me pranu hymnin te ri dhe flamurin te kaltert,qe nuk ka kurfare vlere per shqiptar.kush ka luftuar per kete flamur?ASKUSH.

albin kurti:kosova shtet i ri per kombin shqiptar,e jo komb i ri per shtetin.

----------


## ganimet

Pse e diskuto ne f.sh.
Kte pytje do ishte mir tia shtroshe Gjorgj Ushingtonit te Llapit.
Ata qe luftuan per ket flamur te kalter kishin perkrahjen e Usa ,Be-e dhe qendrav me ndikim .
Evropa i don shqiptaret e ndigjueshem ,se ata nuk ua prishin terezin Euleksit e as Unmikut.
Shqiperia beri gabim kur i thirri trojet tjera etnike qikat e mija e sikur vet harroj se mami e ka Ilirin.
Bota historin e ka transmetuar ne brezat e ri me plot genjeshtra e zbukurime  vetem e vetem qe ti edukoj brezat e ri ne frumen e perparimit apo hecjes para.
Ne si kolektivitet ose Komb  vetem sa palojm veshet e degjojm si na e deshifrojn e transmetojn historin te huajt e ne i besojm duke harruar apo edhe duke mos dashur te miremi me komentimin e asaj pjese te historis kombetare  dhe qellimin e atyre historianve qe rrall her historin dhe te kaluaren tane e shkruan ne favoret tona por shpesh i pervetsuan ,dhe kshtu shpesh bashk me historin e shkatrruan  dhe me e keqja e tjetersuan.
Fatkeqsisht nji pjes e intelektualve te quajtur kosovar duan te krijojn nji identitet tjeter fare qe si te till e duan vetem armiq e shqiptarve.
Pa e kuptuar, dhe pa e fiksuar ne mendjet tona si shqiptar ,se gjersa te mos e vlersoim vetveten si shqiptar tjert as nuk do na respektojn e qmojn.
Ne sdo e bejm Evropen te na duaj gjersa ne nuk duam veten ton ,historin ton dhe me respektimin e tjtrit,  pa harruar dhe pa u trembur ta qmojm historin dhe kombin shqiptar nuk do na qmojn tjert madje armiqet do na shofin si komb qe nuk di qka do.
Te na rroj kombi shqiptar,te na rroj Albin Kurti.
V V je ne rrug te hajrit.

----------


## Shqypnia1878

> Pse e diskuto ne f.sh.
> Kte pytje do ishte mir tia shtroshe Gjorgj Ushingtonit te Llapit.
> Ata qe luftuan per ket flamur te kalter kishin perkrahjen e Usa ,Be-e dhe qendrav me ndikim .
> Evropa i don shqiptaret e ndigjueshem ,se ata nuk ua prishin terezin Euleksit e as Unmikut.
> Shqiperia beri gabim kur i thirri trojet tjera etnike qikat e mija e sikur vet harroj se mami e ka Ilirin.
> Bota historin e ka transmetuar ne brezat e ri me plot genjeshtra e zbukurime  vetem e vetem qe ti edukoj brezat e ri ne frumen e perparimit apo hecjes para.
> Ne si kolektivitet ose Komb  vetem sa palojm veshet e degjojm si na e deshifrojn e transmetojn historin te huajt e ne i besojm duke harruar apo edhe duke mos dashur te miremi me komentimin e asaj pjese te historis kombetare  dhe qellimin e atyre historianve qe rrall her historin dhe te kaluaren tane e shkruan ne favoret tona por shpesh i pervetsuan ,dhe kshtu shpesh bashk me historin e shkatrruan  dhe me e keqja e tjetersuan.
> Fatkeqsisht nji pjes e intelektualve te quajtur kosovar duan te krijojn nji identitet tjeter fare qe si te till e duan vetem armiq e shqiptarve.
> Pa e kuptuar, dhe pa e fiksuar ne mendjet tona si shqiptar ,se gjersa te mos e vlersoim vetveten si shqiptar tjert as nuk do na respektojn e qmojn.
> ...




pse mos me diskutu ketu ne forumin shqiptar?mendoj se bash ketu duhet te bisedohet ky problem.

VETEVENDOSJE (Y)

----------


## ganimet

Jo duhet dalim si ne Libi ne protesta, ta rrezojm nga pusht-eti Gadafin ton qe per hater te euleskit edhe libian na ben e lere më kosovaci.

----------


## Prishtina.C

Qyshe more nuk egziston Identiteti kosovare jo vetem se egzitone por esht shum i fuqishem, ndersa qeshtja esht se nga ky Identitet esht duke u krijuar Kombi Kosovare proces ky shum i natyrshem e shum normale kur dihet se ne ballkane kemi shume kombe te krijuara nda nje Identitet siq esht aje Sllave .

Mose harroni se Serbet-Kroatet-Malazezet-Boshnjaket jan shum me te afert nder veti se ne shqiptaret e Kosoves me Shqiptaret e Shqiperis ndersa kta sote jan kombe te ndryshme gje gje do te ndodhe natyrshem edhe mes Kosoves dhe Shqiperis.


Identiteti Ksovare esht realitet 
Kombi kosovare esht realitet ne krijim e siper.

Mbase ne nje te ardhme mund te ket edhe konflikte ne mes te kosoves dhe shqiperis kur kihet parasysh divergjencat ndasit qe egzistojne ne mes te ketyre dy shtetve dhe popujve divergjenca keto te cilat shkojn ne po te njejten Linje me ate te Boshnjakve dhe Serbve, ndersa dihet se Shqiperia esht duke ndjekur rrugen e nje shteti ekstremist te Krishter ndersa Kosova te nje shteti Musliman keshtuce une besoje se brenda 20-30 viteve Kosova dhe shqiperia do te jen shtet Armike

----------


## Hard

> me kete "identitet" te ri mundohet bota jasht shqiptarise me nda kombin shqiptar.
> tani ka shqiptar qe e kan harru se nuk ka dallim prej shqiptarit te ilirides,shqiperise,... dhe ati te kosoves.kush eshte aq budalla me mendu se eshte kosovar,vetem se kosova eshte tani shtet?!
> kush eshte aq budalla me pranu hymnin te ri dhe flamurin te kaltert,qe nuk ka kurfare vlere per shqiptar.kush ka luftuar per kete flamur?ASKUSH.
> 
> albin kurti:kosova shtet i ri per kombin shqiptar,e jo komb i ri per shtetin.


....ncncncncnnccn....

edhe ni budall ma shum n'ket n'forum...

----------


## Shqypnia1878

> ....ncncncncnnccn....
> 
> edhe ni budall ma shum n'ket n'forum...




faleminderit,hard.faleminderit qe i respekton njerzit keshtu.

----------


## Shqypnia1878

> Qyshe more nuk egziston Identiteti kosovare jo vetem se egzitone por esht shum i fuqishem, ndersa qeshtja esht se nga ky Identitet esht duke u krijuar Kombi Kosovare proces ky shum i natyrshem e shum normale kur dihet se ne ballkane kemi shume kombe te krijuara nda nje Identitet siq esht aje Sllave .
> 
> Mose harroni se Serbet-Kroatet-Malazezet-Boshnjaket jan shum me te afert nder veti se ne shqiptaret e Kosoves me Shqiptaret e Shqiperis ndersa kta sote jan kombe te ndryshme gje gje do te ndodhe natyrshem edhe mes Kosoves dhe Shqiperis.
> 
> 
> Identiteti Ksovare esht realitet 
> Kombi kosovare esht realitet ne krijim e siper.
> 
> Mbase ne nje te ardhme mund te ket edhe konflikte ne mes te kosoves dhe shqiperis kur kihet parasysh divergjencat ndasit qe egzistojne ne mes te ketyre dy shtetve dhe popujve divergjenca keto te cilat shkojn ne po te njejten Linje me ate te Boshnjakve dhe Serbve, ndersa dihet se Shqiperia esht duke ndjekur rrugen e nje shteti ekstremist te Krishter ndersa Kosova te nje shteti Musliman keshtuce une besoje se brenda 20-30 viteve Kosova dhe shqiperia do te jen shtet Armike




oj shqipe,edhe une jam nga prishtina,po ne te dy jemi aq te ndryshem.si mundesh me i shkru keto gjera?a nuk te dhemb koka prej budallakije?
a ja fillon historia e kosoves ne vitin 2008 a cka?per cka kan luftuar gjith ata shqiptar ne shekullin e kaluar?per lirin dhe ribashkimin e trojeve shqiptare.
e ti se nje njeri i thjesht,qe nuk ka bere asgje per vendin e vet,vendos dicka pa mendu perpara,po vetem i kopjon fjalet e do njerzve qe vetem i perseritin fjalet e dikujt qe nuk eshte shqiptar dhe nuk ja don te miren atyre.si mundesh te ju thuash shkijeve ne kosove vlla dhe te jesh ne "komb" me te.ata jan ardh si magjup te rusise ne balkan,e ti tani ju thua vlla.pasi po don ashtu...pervete e ki.

dhe :
pas logjikes tende,cka eshte me shqiptaret ne presheve a po ne ilirid?a jan ata tani shkije dhe maqedon,veq se i ka da sllavi fatkeqsisht prej neve,a?

----------


## Shqypnia1878

> Jo duhet dalim si ne Libi ne protesta, ta rrezojm nga pusht-eti Gadafin ton qe per hater te euleskit edhe libian na ben e lere më kosovaci.




ne nuk kem nevoj me dal ne protesta si ne libi,atje nuk jan me vetem protesta po tani mundesh me then se eshte bere nje luft.nuk na duhet lufta permes shqiptareve,se si po mundohet edhe edi rama.
neve na duhet demokracia e vertet,e tani do ta kem nje shqiperi te ribashkume,me nje identitet,nje flamur,nje hymn dhe nje gjeografi.

----------


## Hard

> faleminderit,hard.faleminderit qe i respekton njerzit keshtu.


...mos bon hajgare o njeri...mo...

----------


## Shqypnia1878

> ...mos bon hajgare o njeri...mo...



nuk jam tu ba hajgare.po ti?

----------


## Hard

> nuk jam tu ba hajgare.po ti?


....o lej keto sene o burr , leje hiqu tyne se prralla jan keto ...

dil te tema Humori Shqiptar,  tregonaj naj barcolet...hajt...

----------


## ganimet

Edhe luft po parashikojn  .hemmmmmmmmmmmmm
Tani po bie daullja e atyre qe i solli Serbia me Evropen .
Une nuk besoi se do ket luft qe te ndahemi por te bashkohemi 
Ket se do ket luft se ve ne dyshim sepse fara e ish kumunistav e duan me shum njerken se nenen e tyre dhe majka kshtu i udhzon unukat e vet .
E shef se ne forum dalin disa adasha te Sllobes e na bejn pishman se jemi Dardhagji :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shqypnia1878

> Edhe luft po parashikojn  .hemmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Tani po bie daullja e atyre qe i solli Serbia me Evropen .
> Une nuk besoi se do ket luft qe te ndahemi por te bashkohemi 
> Ket se do ket luft se ve ne dyshim sepse fara e ish kumunistav e duan me shum njerken se nenen e tyre dhe majka kshtu i udhzon unukat e vet .
> E shef se ne forum dalin disa adasha te Sllobes e na bejn pishman se jemi Dardhagji




kush ka than qe do te kete luft?

----------


## Shqypnia1878

> ....o lej keto sene o burr , leje hiqu tyne se prralla jan keto ...
> 
> dil te tema Humori Shqiptar,  tregonaj naj barcolet...hajt...



haha faleminderit edhe nje here.

----------


## ganimet

> kush ka than qe do te kete luft?


Tani do dalin veq prit pak se une nji krism e njeva.baaam.mduket ishte llovaqk.
Ndersa une po shpreh mendimin tim se me prapagantat serbo dhe kumunistoedvinisto shqiptaret do largohen nga njeri tjetri e besa edhe luft duan te bejn veten kombi yne te mos bashkohet
Une parashof nji luft demokratike te fuqishme nga shqiptaret e vertet qe te ndodh bashkimi e mua me keni ne linjen e par te luftoim te bashkohemi
Albini me flamur,
Vetvendosje esht prijetare.

----------


## Shqypnia1878

> Tani do dalin veq prit pak se une nji krism e njeva.baaam.mduket ishte llovaqk.
> Ndersa une po shpreh mendimin tim se me prapagantat serbo dhe kumunistoedvinisto shqiptaret do largohen nga njeri tjetri e besa edhe luft duan te bejn veten kombi yne te mos bashkohet
> Une parashof nji luft demokratike te fuqishme nga shqiptaret e vertet qe te ndodh bashkimi e mua me keni ne linjen e par te luftoim te bashkohemi
> Albini me flamur,
> Vetvendosje esht prijetare.



ganimete,edhe une mendoj se me ndihmen e albin kurtit ka me u ribashkuar shqiperia,po pa luft.ne me demokrati dhe me drejtesi do ta arritum kete.
nga cili qytet je ti?

----------


## ganimet

> Qyshe more nuk egziston Identiteti kosovare jo vetem se egzitone por esht shum i fuqishem, ndersa qeshtja esht se nga ky Identitet esht duke u krijuar Kombi Kosovare proces ky shum i natyrshem e shum normale kur dihet se ne ballkane kemi shume kombe te krijuara nda nje Identitet siq esht aje Sllave .
> 
> Mose harroni se Serbet-Kroatet-Malazezet-Boshnjaket jan shum me te afert nder veti se ne shqiptaret e Kosoves me Shqiptaret e Shqiperis ndersa kta sote jan kombe te ndryshme gje gje do te ndodhe natyrshem edhe mes Kosoves dhe Shqiperis.
> 
> 
> Identiteti Ksovare esht realitet 
> Kombi kosovare esht realitet ne krijim e siper.
> 
> Mbase ne nje te ardhme mund te ket edhe konflikte ne mes te kosoves dhe shqiperis kur kihet parasysh divergjencat ndasit qe egzistojne ne mes te ketyre dy shtetve dhe popujve divergjenca keto te cilat shkojn ne po te njejten Linje me ate te Boshnjakve dhe Serbve, ndersa dihet se Shqiperia esht duke ndjekur rrugen e nje shteti ekstremist te Krishter ndersa Kosova te nje shteti Musliman keshtuce une besoje se brenda 20-30 viteve Kosova dhe shqiperia do te jen shtet Armike


I nderuar ne shqiptaret jemi ndar mjaft,dhe tani na duhet bashkim .
Ai i cili nuk e shef domosdoshmerin e unifikimit dhe prioritetet e kombit ,se pa bashkim nuk ka shtet shqiptar te fort e pa forc gjithnji do jemi te detyruar te huajt tna i pleqrojn punet ..dhe kshtu her autonomi her protektorat e her shtet me emer e vasal te thiut e te birit do jemi veq komb me jet dinjitoze nuk do kemi e te poshtruar gjithnji do jemi.
Tung

----------


## KILI MERTURI

*LVV DO TA BËJË SHQIPËRIN!

Kili
SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!
BAC, U KRYMB!

E mira e gjithë kësaj pune , pra e formimit të një komb fantazëm që po e quajn kosovarë , është se do të dihet më saktësisht se sa shqiptarë jemi në Kosovë.
Ka shumë gjkprisht që flasin shqip dhe na kan ngatruar gjithmonë punët , duke u fshehur nën petkun e shqiptarisë  enë anën tjetër kan luftuar dhe luftojnë kundër kombit shqiptarë.

Nuk duhet të kemi asnjë kundërshtim të krijimit të kësaj pakice të re. 
Mos harroni se edhe në ish jugosllavi ishte krijuar një komb që e quanin vetin jugosllav. Nuk e di a ka më pjestar të atij "kombi". Besoj se këta që po përpiqen të krijojn "kombin" kosovarë , jan ata që kan pas plan me qen pjes ë e "kombit" jugosllav.

Pra , unë e shof pozitivisht krijimin e kësaj krijese që po quhet komb kosovarë, sepse do të pastroi kombin tonë nga mbeturina!*

----------


## drenicaku

Ter bota na quaj shqiptar te kosoves e ne vehten e quajm kosovar a nuk eshte paradoks.
Albanish kosovo
Kosovo albaner
kosovo albenien
albanci sa kosovo etj e do balosha siq eshte ky prishtina c na quan kosovar,bile edhe ja jep vulen e thot eshte normale sepse edhe sllavet keshtu qenkan kqyre ti qfar depsuzi qe lidhje me kok nuk kish,po nuk ka faj se pacolli ja ka trasu rrugen e vllaznim bashkimit

----------

